# * Processed xxx info files; 1 errors.

## Martux

Hallo!

Ich habe eine seltsame Fehlermeldung beim emergen verschiedener Pakete, nicht aller.

Bisher ist mir der Fehler bei gpm und coreutils aufgefallen.

Der emerge Vorgang läuft durch, dann kommt's:

```

* Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 121 info files; 1 errors.

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.

        Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

install-info: warning: no info dir entry in `/usr/share/info/gawk.info.bz2'

```

Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat?

Zur Fehlerbehebung habe ich bisher folgendes erfolglos versucht:

-Portage-Tree (auf eigener Partition) gelöscht und neu generieren lassen.

-Betreffende distfiles gelöscht und erneut emerged.

-Dateisystemcheck über die betreffenden Dateisysteme laufen lassen.

Ich habe diese Fehlermeldung in ca 5 Jahren Gentoo noch nie gesehen und bin gespannt ob Ihr was dazu wisst.

Gruß, Martux

----------

## Fauli

Dann mach doch mal ein:

```
bzip2 -t /usr/share/info/*.bz2
```

Damit solltest du den Übeltäter ermitteln können und das entsprechende Paket danach neu emergen.

----------

## Martux

He Fauli! Danke für die Antwort. Da habe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen.

Natürlich lag de Fehler bei "gawk", remerged, fertig...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

